# Shostakovich's Testament



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

I have looked at his _Testament _and it _seems _legitimate. Have you seen good arguments against its validity?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you used to read other people testaments? Maybe also their mails?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Before I get in too deeply, are you referring to _Testimony_ ("as told to Volkov")?

If you are, I think this about it.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It was supposed to be based on taped interviews with Shostakovich, but Volkov has never released the audio tapes in order to prove its authenticity, so in my mind it has to be regarded as suspicious.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This lecture series on Shostakovich is fantastic and goes into great detail in the first lecture as to why Testimony is legitimate. Its one of the best lecture sets available on Shostakovich and his music. I'm not getting a cut or anything but it is on sale right now for $19.95 as an audio download. WELL worth the price as I have listened to it repeatedly and have learned so much.

http://www.thegreatcourses.com/tgc/courses/course_detail.aspx?cid=760


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Olias said:


> This lecture series on Shostakovich is fantastic and goes into great detail in the first lecture as to why Testimony is legitimate.


I've heard other courses in this series. Roger Greenberg is a great teacher and communicator. Oh, shucks, I need to start searching my sofa cushions for spare change.


----------

